# 2009..Easter..40 Day Speak Aloud God's Word Prayer Vigil



## kayte (Apr 9, 2009)

I was moved by TopsyTurvy's  post that said 





> Tonight, I was quietly researching further into the topic and put into google 'speaking the promises of God' and this thread was on the first page.



Also ....another poster expressed interest in bumping up the thread!
As in the spiritual realm there are no coincidences ...the three of us....can invite all of us to begin posting spoken prayers on Easter Sunday..as a community of spoken prayer ..together... and to pray over each other's prayers and for that person.Very powerful blessings 

Speaking aloud the Lord's word will begin on Easter Sunday with the 2008 Speak Aloud thread bumped up....unless there is wish to have a new thread. Also posting the first page of that thread to orient those who were not familiar with the premise.

personally...acknowledging and meditate on Christ's life, forgiveness sacrifice death 
and sacrificice and joyous Easter. 
Today..on Maundy Thursday and tommorow Good Friday,reflecting what are areas that has died and need{ed} to die,and what by the grace and wisdom and hand of God is to be ressurected and transformed.... and thus with that meditation, begin the forty day work of intense prayer on the journey to Ascension...

 

The Ascension of Our Lord, a holy day of obligation, celebrates the day that Christ, in the presence of His apostles, ascended bodily into Heaven. The Ascension occurred 40 days after Easter Sunday, so it falls on a Thursday; however, in most in the United States, the celebration of the Ascension has been transferred to the following Sunday. What is the date of Ascension 2009? 
*Answer: *Ascension Thursday falls on May 21, 2009, and it will be celebrated on that day in the provinces of Boston, Hartford, New York, Newark, Philadelphia, and the state of Nebraska.


----------



## kayte (Apr 9, 2009)

*From the 2008 Speak Aloud Thread...*


_Many in the faith believe speaking aloud the Word as an active part of putting on the armor...
speaking aloud the word of the Lord as an active prayer

over their children's protection 
their husband's lives
their finances
their heart 

I invite a 40 day challenge of posting God's promise(s) in your life
through the bible ..and praying/speaking it aloud through the day or once
or three times....or at even at the time you post.. 
and then if you like editing at the end of the day to affirm the 
action of speaking aloud....praising aloud,confessing aloud
I think this is a profound spiritual armor and after 40 days 
a powerful organic heart.... to allow in Jesus's promise blessing of life and more abundantly.... 

It can be the same daily promise as in the Jabez prayer....
or a different bible promise each day
I invite to not only speak/pray but embrace as meditation on it ..let it truly, feed and comfort and heal_


----------



## kayte (Apr 9, 2009)

Then He told me to speak (talk/prophesy) to the bones and say (command), "O dry bones, Listen to the words of God, for 5the Lord says, 
'See! I am going to make you live and breathe again! 

I spoke (aloud/talked/prophesied) these words from God, just as He told me to. Suddenly there was a rattling noise from all across the valley. The bones of each body came together and attached to each other as they used to be. 

“Calleth those things that be not as though they were” 

"I love the Lord He heard my cry for mercy.
Because He turned His ear to me I will call on Him as long as I live


"Is not My word like fire?" declares the LORD, "and like a hammer which shatters a rock?

Let the words of my mouth, and the meditation of my heart, be acceptable in thy sight, O LORD, my strength, and my redeemer.


This book of the law shall not depart out of (be removed from) your mouth. (You shall continually speak it aloud.) You shall meditate therein (upon holy scripture) day and night, that you may observe to do according to all that is written therein. Then you shall make your way prosperous and then you shall gave good success."

12Balaam answered Balak, ...13"I could not do anything of my own accord, good or bad, to go beyond the command of the Lord. I must say only what the Lord says."


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 9, 2009)

_Pastor Kayte_, there's an annointing in this thread.  I will say this and then I'm going to just sit and mediate, in the presence of the Lord.  

As I was reading the scriptures, something broke.  Literally. 

Blessed be the name of the Lord God All Mighty.... Amen and Amen.  :Rose:


----------



## kayte (Apr 9, 2009)

> there's an annointing


It's hard today...very hard ...Shimmie ..but there is an annointing in each of us..
and I must say I've been praying for an annointing..thank you for your kind blessings
May the Lord bless you and keep you


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks for starting this thread Kayte . I thank God for the opportunity to be a part of this prayer vigil. I'll begin my meditation today.


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Apr 12, 2009)

Happy Easter ladies!!

Joel 2:25-26 "So I will restore to you the years that the swarming locust has eaten, the crawling locust, the consuming locust, and the chewing locust, My great army which I sent among you. You shall eat in plenty and be satisfied, and praise the name of the Lord your God, who has dealt wonderously with you; and My people shall never be put to shame". Amen!

I'm running with this today and through the half of next week, speaking this word of God in my life, and praying for restoration.


----------



## charmingt (Apr 12, 2009)

Then the LORD put forth His hand and touched my mouth and the LORD said to me:  "Behold, I have put My words in your mouth.  See, I have this day set you over nations and over the kingdoms, to root out and to pull down, to destroy and to throw down, to build and to plant."  Moreover the word of the LORD came to me, saying, "Jeremiah, what do you see?"  And I said,  "I see a branch of an almond tree."  Then the LORD said to me,  "You have seen well, for I am* ready* to perform My word."  Jeremiah 9-12

He is always watching ready to perform His word and His promises.


----------



## hurricane (Apr 12, 2009)

*Marriage is honorable among all, and the bed undefiled.... Hebrews 13:4.*

*The same power that raised Jesus from the grave now resides in us....*

*Father, your word will not return unto you void but will accomplish what it is set out to do.*


----------



## kayte (Apr 12, 2009)

*DAY 1 *

And I the LORD will be their God, and my servant David a prince among them; *I the LORD have spoken it. *

 25And I will make with them a covenant of peace, and will cause the evil beasts to cease out of the land: and they{kayte} shall dwell safely in the wilderness, and sleep in the woods. 

 26And I will make them [kayte}and the places round about my hill a blessing; and I will cause the shower to come down in her season; there shall be showers of blessing. 

 27And the tree of the field shall yield her fruit, and the earth shall yield her increase, and they {kayte}shall be safe in their land, and shall know that I am the LORD, when I have broken the bands of their/her yoke, and delivered them/her out of the hand of those that served themselves of them/her. 

 28And they shall no more be a prey to the heathen, neither shall the beast of the land devour them; but they{kayte} shall dwell safely, and none shall make them/her afraid. 

 29And I will raise up for them{kayte} a plant of renown, and they/she shall be no more consumed with hunger in the land, neither bear the shame of the heathen any more.


----------



## kayte (Apr 12, 2009)

*Day 1*

Jabez was more honorable than his brothers. His mother had named him Jabez, [c] saying, "I gave birth to him in pain." 10 Jabez cried out to the God of Israel, "*Oh, that you would bless me and enlarge my territory! Let your hand be with me, and keep me from harm so that I will be free from pain." And God granted his{,my,kayte's} request.*


----------



## ultrasuede (Apr 12, 2009)

Psalm 116
Thanksgiving for Deliverance from Death
 1 I love the LORD, because He has heard
         My voice and my supplications.
 2 Because He has inclined His ear to me,
         Therefore I will call upon Him as long as I live.

 3 The pains of death surrounded me,
         And the pangs of Sheol laid hold of me;
         I found trouble and sorrow.
 4 Then I called upon the name of the LORD:
         “O LORD, I implore You, deliver my soul!”

 5 Gracious is the LORD, and righteous;
         Yes, our God is merciful.
 6 The LORD preserves the simple;
         I was brought low, and He saved me.
 7 Return to your rest, O my soul,
         For the LORD has dealt bountifully with you.

 8 For You have delivered my soul from death,
         My eyes from tears,
         And my feet from falling.
 9 I will walk before the LORD
         In the land of the living.
 10 I believed, therefore I spoke,
         “I am greatly afflicted.”
 11 I said in my haste,
         “All men are liars.”

 12 What shall I render to the LORD
         For all His benefits toward me?
 13 I will take up the cup of salvation,
         And call upon the name of the LORD.
 14 I will pay my vows to the LORD
         Now in the presence of all His people.

 15 Precious in the sight of the LORD
         Is the death of His saints.

 16 O LORD, truly I am Your servant;
         I am Your servant, the son of Your maidservant;
         You have loosed my bonds.
 17 I will offer to You the sacrifice of thanksgiving,
         And will call upon the name of the LORD.

 18 I will pay my vows to the LORD
         Now in the presence of all His people,
 19 In the courts of the LORD’s house,
         In the midst of you, O Jerusalem.

         Praise the LORD!


----------



## Ithacagurl (Apr 13, 2009)

But blesses are those who trust in the Lord, whose confidence is in him. They will be like a tree planted by the water that sends out its roots by the stream. It does not fear when heat comes; its leaves are always green. It has no worries in a year of drought and never fails to bear fruit. Jeremiah 17:7-8


----------



## ultrasuede (Apr 13, 2009)

Psalm 66

 1 Shout with joy to God, all the earth!

 2 Sing the glory of his name;
       make his praise glorious!

 3 Say to God, "How awesome are your deeds!
       So great is your power
       that your enemies cringe before you.

 4 All the earth bows down to you;
       they sing praise to you,
       they sing praise to your name."
       Selah

 5 Come and see what God has done,
       how awesome his works in man's behalf!

 6 He turned the sea into dry land,
       they passed through the waters on foot—
       come, let us rejoice in him.

 7 He rules forever by his power,
       his eyes watch the nations—
       let not the rebellious rise up against him.
       Selah

 8 Praise our God, O peoples,
       let the sound of his praise be heard;

 9 he has preserved our lives
       and kept our feet from slipping.

 10 For you, O God, tested us;
       you refined us like silver.

 11 You brought us into prison
       and laid burdens on our backs.

 12 You let men ride over our heads;
       we went through fire and water,
       but you brought us to a place of abundance.

 13 I will come to your temple with burnt offerings
       and fulfill my vows to you-

 14 vows my lips promised and my mouth spoke
       when I was in trouble.

 15 I will sacrifice fat animals to you
       and an offering of rams;
       I will offer bulls and goats.
       Selah

 16 Come and listen, all you who fear God;
       let me tell you what he has done for me.

 17 I cried out to him with my mouth;
       his praise was on my tongue.

 18 If I had cherished sin in my heart,
       the Lord would not have listened;

 19 but God has surely listened
       and heard my voice in prayer.

 20 Praise be to God,
       who has not rejected my prayer
       or withheld his love from me!


----------



## kayte (Apr 13, 2009)

Day 2

Jabez was more honorable than his brothers. His mother had named him Jabez, [c] saying, "I gave birth to him in pain." 10 Jabez{kayte} cried out to the God of Israel, *"Oh, that you would bless me and enlarge my territory! Let your hand be with me, and keep me from harm so that I will be free from pain." And God granted his{,my,kayte's} request. *


----------



## kayte (Apr 13, 2009)

*Psalm 91*

 1He that dwelleth in the secret place of the most High shall abide under the shadow of the Almighty. 

 2I will say of the LORD, He is my refuge and my fortress: my God; in him will I trust. 

 3Surely he shall deliver thee from the snare of the fowler, and from the noisome pestilence. 

 4He shall cover thee with his feathers, and under his wings shalt thou trust: his truth shall be thy shield and buckler. 

 5Thou shalt not be afraid for the terror by night; nor for the arrow that flieth by day; 

 6Nor for the pestilence that walketh in darkness; nor for the destruction that wasteth at noonday. 

 7A thousand shall fall at thy side, and ten thousand at thy right hand; but it shall not come nigh thee. 

 8Only with thine eyes shalt thou behold and see the reward of the wicked. 

 9Because thou hast made the LORD, which is my refuge, even the most High, thy habitation; 

 10There shall no evil befall thee, neither shall any plague come nigh thy dwelling. 

 11For he shall give his angels charge over thee, to keep thee in all thy ways. 

 12They shall bear thee up in their hands, lest thou dash thy foot against a stone. 

 13Thou shalt tread upon the lion and adder: the young lion and the dragon shalt thou trample under feet. 

 14Because he hath set his love upon me, therefore will I deliver him: I will set him on high, because he hath known my name. 

 15He shall call upon me, and I will answer him: I will be with him in trouble; I will deliver him, and honour him. 

 16With long life will I satisfy him, and shew him my salvation.


----------



## kayte (Apr 13, 2009)

Luke 1:37
For with God nothing shall be impossible


----------



## hurricane (Apr 13, 2009)

hurricane said:


> *Marriage is honorable among all, and the bed undefiled.... Hebrews 13:4.*
> 
> *The same power that raised Jesus from the grave now resides in us....*
> 
> *Father, your word will not return unto you void but will accomplish what it is set out to do.*


 ________________________________________________________________

*Day 2*

*Now faith is the substance of things hoped for, the evidence of things unseen. Hebrews 11:1*

*I am He who lives, and was dead, behold, I am alive forevermore. Amen. And I have the keys to Hades and Death. Rev. 1:18*


----------



## charmingt (Apr 13, 2009)

For He is the living God, and steadfast forever;  His kingdom _is the one _that shall not be destroyed, and His dominion _shall endure _to the end.  He delivers and rescues, and He works signs and wonders in heaven and on earth, Who has delivered Daniel from the power of the lions.   Daniel 6:26,27    

If He can and will do it for Daniel He can and will do it for me!


----------



## kayte (Apr 14, 2009)

*Day 3*

And we will receive from Him whatever we ask because we obey Him and do the things that please Him”
(I John 3:22, NLT).


----------



## kayte (Apr 14, 2009)

"Oh, that you would bless me and enlarge my territory! Let your hand be with me, and keep me from harm so that I will be free from pain." And God granted his{,my,kayte's} request.


----------



## kayte (Apr 14, 2009)

PSALM 103 
Praise the LORD, O my soul; 
       all my inmost being, praise his holy name. 
 2 Praise the LORD, O my soul, 
       and forget not all his benefits- 

 3 who forgives all your sins 
       and heals all your diseases, 

 4 who redeems your life from the pit 
       and crowns you with love and compassion, 

 5 who satisfies your desires with good things 
       so that your youth is renewed like the eagle's.


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Apr 14, 2009)

""Do not fear, for you will not be ashamed; neither br disgraced,for you will not be put to shame; for you will forget the shame of your youth, and will not remember the reproach of your widowhood anymore. 

For your maker is your husband, the Lord of Hosts is His name; and your redeemer is the Holy One of Israel; He is called the God of the whole earth. 

For the Lord has called you; like a woman forsaken, and grieved in spirit, like a youthful wife when you were refused" says the Lord

"For a mere moment I have forsaken you, but with great mercies, I will gather you. With a little wrath I hid my face from you for a moment; but with everlasting kindness I will have mercy on you," says the Lord, your redeemer.

"For this is like the waters of Noah to me; for as I have sworn that the waters of Noah will no longer cover the earth, so I have sworn that I will not be angry with you,  nor rebuke you. For the mountains shall depart and the hills be removed, but My kindness shall not depart from you, nor shall My covenant of peace be removed," says the Lord, who has mercy on you

"O you afflicted one, tossed with tempest and not comforted. Behold, I will lay your stones with colourful gems, and lay your foundations with sapphires. I will make your pinnacles like rubies, your gates of crystal, and all your walls like precious stones. 

All you children will be taight by the Lord, and great shall be the peace of your children.

In righteousness you shall be established. You shall be far from oppression, for you shall not fear; and from terror, for it shall not come near you.Indeed they shall surely assemble, but not because of Me. Whoever assembles against you shall fall for your sake.

Behold, I have created the blacksmith who blows the coals in the fire, who brings forth and instrument for his work; and I have created the spoiler to destroy. 

No weapon formed against you shall prosper, and every tongue which rises against you in judgement you shall condemn. *This is the heritage of the servants of the Lord*. And their righteousness is from Me" Says the Lord.

This is my heritage and I recive it and claim it in Jesus's name. Amen.

(Isaiah 54: 4 - 17)


----------



## hurricane (Apr 14, 2009)

hurricane said:


> ________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Day 2*
> 
> ...


________________________________________________________________

*Day 3*

Marriage is honorable among all and the bed undefiled....
Your word will not return unto you void but will accomplish what it is sent out to do
Amen.


----------



## charmingt (Apr 14, 2009)

The hand of the diligent will rule, but the lazy man will be put to forced labor.  Proverbs 12:24


----------



## ultrasuede (Apr 14, 2009)

Psalm 32 : 7 You are my hiding place;
       you will protect me from trouble
       and surround me with songs of deliverance.
       Selah

 8 I will instruct you and teach you in the way you should go;
       I will counsel you and watch over you.

 9 Do not be like the horse or the mule,
       which have no understanding
       but must be controlled by bit and bridle
       or they will not come to you.

 10 Many are the woes of the wicked,
       but the LORD's unfailing love
       surrounds the man who trusts in him.


----------



## charmingt (Apr 15, 2009)

When He had called all the multitude to_ Himself_, He said to them, "Hear Me, everyone, and understand:  There is nothing that enters a man from outside which can defile him; but the things which come out of him, those are the things that defile a man.  If anyone has ears to hear, let him hear!"  Mark 7:14-16


----------



## hurricane (Apr 15, 2009)

*Day 4*

*And the Lord said, " it is not good that man should be alone; I will make him a helper comparable to him." Gen 2:18*

*Marriage is honorable among all, and the bed undefiled Heb 13: 4*

*So shall My word be that goes forth from my mouth; It shall not return to Me void, But it shall accomplish what I please, And it shall prosper in the thing which I sent it. Isaiah 55:11*


----------



## ultrasuede (Apr 15, 2009)

Isaiah 58:11 (New King James Version)

11 The LORD will guide you continually,
      And satisfy your soul in drought,
      And strengthen your bones;
      You shall be like a watered garden,
      And like a spring of water, whose waters do not fail. 


Isaiah 41:10 (New King James Version)

10 Fear not, for I am with you;
      Be not dismayed, for I am your God.
      I will strengthen you,
      Yes, I will help you,
      I will uphold you with My righteous right hand.’


----------



## kayte (Apr 15, 2009)

*Day 4*

Arise: Shine for your light has come

Create in me  clean heart oh God and renw a right spirit within me

Oh, that you would bless me and enlarge my territory! Let your hand be with me, and keep me from harm so that I will be free from pain." And God granted his{,my,kayte's} request


----------



## ultrasuede (Apr 16, 2009)

Psalm 9

 1 I will praise you, O LORD, with all my heart;
       I will tell of all your wonders.

 2 I will be glad and rejoice in you;
       I will sing praise to your name, O Most High.


----------



## kayte (Apr 16, 2009)

*Day 5*
Psalm 34 NIV (New International Version)

    1 [a] I will extol the LORD at all times; 
       his praise will always be on my lips. 

    2 My soul will boast in the LORD; 
       let the afflicted hear and rejoice. 

    3 Glorify the LORD with me; 
       let us exalt his name together. 

    4 I sought the LORD, and he answered me; 
       he delivered me from all my fears. 

    5 Those who look to him are radiant; 
       their faces are never covered with shame. 

    6 This poor man called, and the LORD heard him; 
       he saved him out of all his troubles. 

    7 The angel of the LORD encamps around those who fear him, 
       and he delivers them. 

    8 Taste and see that the LORD is good; 
       blessed is the man who takes refuge in him. 

    9 Fear the LORD, you his saints, 
       for those who fear him lack nothing. 

    10 The lions may grow weak and hungry, 
       but those who seek the LORD lack no good thing. 

    11 Come, my children, listen to me; 
       I will teach you the fear of the LORD. 

    12 Whoever of you loves life 
       and desires to see many good days, 

    13 keep your tongue from evil 
       and your lips from speaking lies. 

    14 Turn from evil and do good; 
       seek peace and pursue it. 

    15 The eyes of the LORD are on the righteous 
       and his ears are attentive to their cry; 

    16 the face of the LORD is against those who do evil, 
       to cut off the memory of them from the earth. 

    17 The righteous cry out, and the LORD hears them; 
       he delivers them from all their troubles. 

    18 The LORD is close to the brokenhearted 
       and saves those who are crushed in spirit. 

    19 A righteous man may have many troubles, 
       but the LORD delivers him from them all; 

    20 he protects all his bones, 
       not one of them will be broken. 

    21 Evil will slay the wicked; 
       the foes of the righteous will be condemned. 

    22 The LORD redeems his servants; 
       no one will be condemned who takes refuge in him.


----------



## kayte (Apr 16, 2009)

"Oh, that you would bless me and enlarge my territory! Let your hand be with me, and keep me from harm so that I will be free from pain." And God granted his{,my,kayte's} request.


----------



## kayte (Apr 16, 2009)

*Matthew 25*
give it to the one who has the ten talents. 29For everyone who has will be given more, and s/he{kayte} will have an abundance


----------



## charmingt (Apr 16, 2009)

Now when the Philistines heard that the children of Israel had gathered together at Mizpah, the lords of the Philistines went up against Israell  And when the children of Israel heard _of it_, they were afraid of the Philistines.  So the children of Israel said to Samuel, "Do not cease to cry out to the LORD our God for us, that He may save us from the hand of the Philistines."  And Samuel took a suckling lamb and offered _it as_ a whole burnt offering to the LORD.  Then Samuel cried out to the LORD for Israel, and the LORD answered him.  Now as Samuel was offering up the burnt offering, the Philistines drew near to battle against Israel.  But the LORD thundered with a loud thunder upon the Philistines that day, and so confused them that they were overcome before Israel.  And the men of Israel went out of Mizpah and pursued the Philistines, and drove them back as far as below Beth Car.  Then Samuel took a stone and set _it_ up between Mizpah and Shen, and called its name Ebenezar, saying, "thus far the LORD has helped us."  So the Philistines wre subdued, and they did not come anymore into the territory of Israel.  And the hand of the LORD was against the Philistines all the days of Samuel.  1Samuel 7:7-13

This speaks strongly to me on a personal level because God can keep the enemy's hand away from us during our lifetime   and also it speaks to me concerning our beloved President  Obama as the leader of a nation that is sided with Isreal therefore to me he receives God's protection while in office and he receives God's guidance and no matter what so called naysayers may try it backfires on them. Amen.


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Apr 17, 2009)

"They that wait upon the LORD shall renew their strength; they shall mount up with wings as eagles; they shall run, and not be weary; they shall walk and not faint." --Isaiah 40:31


----------



## hurricane (Apr 17, 2009)

Day 4 / Day 5

Psalms 24: 7-9

Lift up your heads O you gates!
And be lifted up, you everlasting doors!
And the King of glory shall come in.

Who is this King of glory?
The Lord strong and mighty,
The Lord mighty in battle.

Lift up your heads, O you gates!
Lift up, you everlasting doors!
And let the King of glory come in.

Heb 13:4

Marriage is honorable among all and the bed undefiled.....

Isaiah 55: 11

So shall My word be that goes forth from my mouth;
It shall not return to Me void,
But it shall accomplish what I please,
And it shall prosper in the thing for which I sent it.


----------



## charmingt (Apr 17, 2009)

You will show me the path of life;  in Your presence _is_ fullness of joy;  at Your right hand _are_ pleasures evermore.  Psalm 16:11


----------



## kayte (Apr 17, 2009)

*Day 6*

*Psalm 118*

21 I will give you thanks, for you answered me; 
       you have become my salvation. 

 22 The stone the builders rejected 
       has become the capstone; 

 23 the LORD has done this, 
       and it is marvelous in our eyes. 

 24 This is the day the LORD has made; 
       let us rejoice and be glad in it. 

 25 O LORD, save us; 
       O LORD, grant us success. 


*Jeremiah 31:3: *
Expect love, love, and more love!" 

Oh, that you would bless me and enlarge my territory! Let your hand be with me, and keep me from harm so that I will be free from pain." And God granted his{,my,kayte's} request.


----------



## hurricane (Apr 18, 2009)

hurricane said:


> Day 4 / Day 5
> 
> Psalms 24: 7-9
> 
> ...


__________________________________________________________

*DAY 6*


----------



## charmingt (Apr 18, 2009)

The next day John saw Jesus coming toward him, and said, "Behold!  The Lamb of God who takes away the *sin* of the world!" John 1:29


----------



## kayte (Apr 19, 2009)

*Day 7*

*Zephaniah 3:18*
I will rescue her that was lame, and her that was scattered I will gather together. I will establish her as something to praise with a famous reputation in the land that witnessed their shame.

*Jeremiah 31:3: *
Expect love, love, and more love!" 

Oh, that you would bless me and enlarge my territory! Let your hand be with me, and keep me from harm so that I will be free from pain." And God granted his{,my,kayte's} request.


----------



## hurricane (Apr 19, 2009)

Psalms 24: 7-9

Lift up your heads O you gates!
And be lifted up, you everlasting doors!
And the King of glory shall come in.

Who is this King of glory?
The Lord strong and mighty,
The Lord mighty in battle.

Lift up your heads, O you gates!
Lift up, you everlasting doors!
And let the King of glory come in.

Heb 13:4

Marriage is honorable among all ( Me ) and the bed undefiled.....

Isaiah 55: 11

So shall My word be that goes forth from my mouth;
It shall not return to Me void,
But it shall accomplish what I please,
And it shall prosper in the thing for which I sent it.[/quote]



charmingt said:


> The next day John saw Jesus coming toward him, and said, "Behold! The Lamb of God who takes away the *sin* of the world!" John 1:29


 


kayte said:


> *Day 7*
> 
> *Zephaniah 3:18*
> I will rescue her that was lame, and her that was scattered I will gather together. I will establish her as something to praise with a famous reputation in the land that witnessed their shame.
> ...


----------



## charmingt (Apr 19, 2009)

Then the LORD spoke to Moses, saying, "Take the rod; you and your brother Aaron, gather the congregation together.  Speak to the rock before their eyes, and it will yield its water; thus you shall bring water for them out of the rock, and give drink to the congregation and their animals."  So Moses took the rod from before the LORD as He commanded him.  And Moses and Aaron gathered the assembly together befor the rock; and he said to them, "Hear now, you rebels!  Must we bring water for you out of this rock?"  Then Moses lifted his hand and struck the rock twice with his rod; and the congregation and their animals drank.  Numbers 20:7-11

and all drank the same spiritual drink.  For they drank of that spiritual Rock that followed them, and that Rock was Christ.  1Corinthians 10:4 

Then Israel sang this song:  "Spring up, O well!  All of you sing to it--Tje well the leaders sank, dug by the nation's nobles, by the lawgiver, with their staves."  Numbers 21;17,18 


We ourselves can speak and uplift ourselves and God will water us.  He is so inspiring. His word is so inspiring.


----------



## kayte (Apr 20, 2009)

*DAY 8*

*Psalm 23*
Thou anointest my head with oil,my cup runneth over

*Psalm 128:1-2. *

"Blessed is every one that feareth the LORD, that walketh in His ways...happy shalt thou be, and it shall be well with thee"


*Zephaniah 3:18*
I will rescue her that was lame, and her that was scattered I will gather together. I will establish her as something to praise with a famous reputation in the land that witnessed their shame.

*Jeremiah 31:3: *
Expect love, love, and more love!" 

Oh, that you would bless me and enlarge my territory! Let your hand be with me, and keep me from harm so that I will be free from pain." And God granted his{,my,kayte's} request.


----------



## hurricane (Apr 20, 2009)

kayte said:


> *DAY 8*
> 
> 
> *Zephaniah 3:18*
> ...


----------



## charmingt (Apr 21, 2009)

Now, therefore, you are no longer strangers and* foreigners,* but fellow citizens with the saints and members of the household of God, having been built on the foundation of the apostles and prophets, Jesus Christ Himself being the chief corner_stone_, in whom the whole building being fitted together, grows into a holy temple in the Lord, in whom you also are being built together for a dwelling place of God in the Spirit.  Ephesians 2:19-22


----------



## kayte (Apr 21, 2009)

*DAY 9*

"So I gave you a land on which you did not toil and cities you did not build; and you live in them and eat from vineyards and olive groves that you did not plant" (Josh 24:13).

"For all the promises of God in Him are Yes, and in Him Amen, to the glory of God through us."
(2 Corinthians 1:20, NKJ)

Psalm 23
Thou anointest my head with oil,my cup runneth over

Psalm 128:1-2. 

"Blessed is every one that feareth the LORD, that walketh in His ways...happy shalt thou be, and it shall be well with thee"


Zephaniah 3:18
I will rescue her that was lame, and her that was scattered I will gather together. I will establish her as something to praise with a famous reputation in the land that witnessed their shame.

Jeremiah 31:3: 
Expect love, love, and more love!" 

Oh, that you would bless me and enlarge my territory! Let your hand be with me, and keep me from harm so that I will be free from pain." And God granted his{,my,kayte's} request. 
__________________


----------



## charmingt (Apr 21, 2009)

For God _is _not unjust to forget your work and labor of love which you have shown toward His name, _in that_ you have ministered to the saints, and do minister.  Hebrews 6:10


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Apr 22, 2009)

""Do not fear, for you will not be ashamed; neither br disgraced,for you will not be put to shame; for you will forget the shame of your youth, and will not remember the reproach of your widowhood anymore. 

For your maker is your husband, the Lord of Hosts is His name; and your redeemer is the Holy One of Israel; He is called the God of the whole earth. 

For the Lord has called you; like a woman forsaken, and grieved in spirit, like a youthful wife when you were refused" says the Lord

"For a mere moment I have forsaken you, but with great mercies, I will gather you. With a little wrath I hid my face from you for a moment; but with everlasting kindness I will have mercy on you," says the Lord, your redeemer.

"For this is like the waters of Noah to me; for as I have sworn that the waters of Noah will no longer cover the earth, so I have sworn that I will not be angry with you, nor rebuke you. For the mountains shall depart and the hills be removed, but My kindness shall not depart from you, nor shall My covenant of peace be removed," says the Lord, who has mercy on you

"O you afflicted one, tossed with tempest and not comforted. Behold, I will lay your stones with colourful gems, and lay your foundations with sapphires. I will make your pinnacles like rubies, your gates of crystal, and all your walls like precious stones. 

All you children will be taight by the Lord, and great shall be the peace of your children.

In righteousness you shall be established. You shall be far from oppression, for you shall not fear; and from terror, for it shall not come near you.Indeed they shall surely assemble, but not because of Me. Whoever assembles against you shall fall for your sake.

Behold, I have created the blacksmith who blows the coals in the fire, who brings forth and instrument for his work; and I have created the spoiler to destroy. 

No weapon formed against you shall prosper, and every tongue which rises against you in judgement you shall condemn. *This is the heritage of the servants of the Lord*. And their righteousness is from Me" Says the Lord.

(Isaiah 54: 4 - 17)


----------



## hurricane (Apr 22, 2009)

hurricane said:


> kayte said:
> 
> 
> > *DAY 8*
> ...


----------



## kayte (Apr 22, 2009)

*DAY 10*
_Beloved, I pray that all may go well with you and that you may be in good health, and prosper,just as it is well with your soul. 
*(3 John 1.2*_

"So I gave you a land on which you did not toil and cities you did not build; and you live in them and eat from vineyards and olive groves that you did not plant" (Josh 24:13).

"For all the promises of God in Him are Yes, and in Him Amen, to the glory of God through us."
(2 Corinthians 1:20, NKJ)

Psalm 23
Thou anointest my head with oil,my cup runneth over

Psalm 128:1-2. 

"Blessed is every one that feareth the LORD, that walketh in His ways...happy shalt thou be, and it shall be well with thee"


Zephaniah 3:18
I will rescue her that was lame, and her that was scattered I will gather together. I will establish her as something to praise with a famous reputation in the land that witnessed their shame.

Jeremiah 31:3: 
Expect love, love, and more love!" 

Oh, that you would bless me and enlarge my territory! Let your hand be with me, and keep me from harm so that I will be free from pain." And God granted his{,my,kayte's} request. 
__________________


----------



## charmingt (Apr 22, 2009)

In those days Hezekiah was sick and near death.  And Isaiah the prophet, the son of Amoz, to him and said to him,  'Thus says the LORD, Set your house in order, for you shall die, and not live.'"  Then he turned his face toward the wall, and prayed to the LORD, saying, "Remember now, O LORD, I pray, how I have walked before You in truth and with a loyal heart, and have done _what was_ good in Your sight."  And Hezekiah wept bitterly.  And it happened, before Isaiah had gone out into the middle court, that the word of the LORD came to him , saying, "Return and tell Hezekiah the leader of My people, 'Thus says the LORD God of David your father: "I have heard your prayer, and I have seen your tears; surely I will heal you.  On the third day you shall go up to the house of the LORD.  And I will add to your days fifteen years.  I will deliver you and this city from the hand of the king of Assyria, and I will defend this city for My own sake and the sake of My servant David."'"   Then Isaiah said, "Take a lump of figs."  So thay took and laid _it_ on the boil, and he recovered.  2Kings 20:1-7


----------



## hurricane (Apr 23, 2009)

hurricane said:


> kayte said:
> 
> 
> > *DAY 8*
> ...


----------



## charmingt (Apr 23, 2009)

Here is what I have seen:  _It is good _and fitting _for one_ to eat and drink, and to enjoy the good of all his labor in which he toils under the sun all the days of his life which God gives him; for it _is_ his heritage.  As for every man to whom God has given riches and wealth, and given him power to eat of it, to receive his heritage and rejoice in his labor--this _is_ the gift of God.  For he will not dwell unduly on the days of his life, because God keeps _him_ busy with the joy of his heart.  Ecclesiastes 4:18-20


----------



## kayte (Apr 23, 2009)

*DAY 11*

_It seemed like a dream, too good to be true, when God [gave us the victory]…Now, God, do it again… so those with heavy hearts will come out laughing, with armloads of blessing"
(Psalm 126, Message)_


Beloved, I pray that all may go well with you and that you may be in good health, and prosper,just as it is well with your soul. 
(3 John 1.2

"So I gave you a land on which you did not toil and cities you did not build; and you live in them and eat from vineyards and olive groves that you did not plant" (Josh 24:13).

"For all the promises of God in Him are Yes, and in Him Amen, to the glory of God through us."
(2 Corinthians 1:20, NKJ)

Psalm 23
Thou anointest my head with oil,my cup runneth over

Psalm 128:1-2. 

"Blessed is every one that feareth the LORD, that walketh in His ways...happy shalt thou be, and it shall be well with thee"


Zephaniah 3:18
I will rescue her that was lame, and her that was scattered I will gather together. I will establish her as something to praise with a famous reputation in the land that witnessed their shame.

Jeremiah 31:3: 
Expect love, love, and more love!" 

Oh, that you would bless me and enlarge my territory! Let your hand be with me, and keep me from harm so that I will be free from pain." And God granted his{,my,kayte's} request.


----------



## hurricane (Apr 24, 2009)

hurricane said:


> kayte said:
> 
> 
> > *DAY 12*
> ...


----------



## kayte (Apr 24, 2009)

*Day 12*

When the LORD restored the fortunes of Zion, then we thought we were dreaming.  Our mouths were filled with laughter; our tongues sang for joy ...
Then it was said among the nations, "The LORD had done great things for them." 
The LORD has done great things for us; Oh, how happy we were! 
 Restore again our fortunes, LORD


----------



## charmingt (Apr 25, 2009)

The secret of the LORD _is_ with those who fear Him.  And He will show them His covenant.  My eyes are ever toward the LORD, for He shall pluck my feet out of the net.  Vindicate me, O LORD, for I have walked in my integrity.  I have also trusted in the LORD; I shall not slip.  Psalm 25:14,15 and Psalm 26:1


----------



## kayte (Apr 25, 2009)

*Day 13*
Then he said unto them, Go your way, eat the fat, and drink the sweet, and send portions unto them for whom nothing is prepared: for this day is holy unto our Lord: neither be ye sorry; for the joy of the LORD is your strength. 
Nehemiah 8:10 


The Lord is not slack concerning his promise, as some men count slackness; but is longsuffering to us-ward, not willing that any should perish, but that all should come to repentance. 
2 Peter 3:9

"Because he has set his love upon me, I will deliver him. I will set him on high. He shall call upon me and I will answer him. I will be with him in trouble. I will deliver him and honor him. With long life will I satisfy him. I will show him my salvation" 
Psalm 91:14-16


----------



## charmingt (Apr 25, 2009)

I make a decree that in every dominion of my kingdom _men must_ tremble and fear before the God of Daniel.  For He _is_  the living God, and steadfast forever;  His kingdom_ is the one _which shall not be destroyed, and His dominion _shall endure_ to the end.  He delivers and rescues, and He works signs and wonders in heaven and on earth, Who has delivered Daniel from the power of the lions.  Daniel 6:26,27


----------



## ultrasuede (Apr 26, 2009)

Jeremiah 17:10 (New International Version)

 10 "I the LORD search the heart 
       and examine the mind, 
       to reward a man according to his conduct, 
       according to what his deeds deserve."


----------



## kayte (Apr 26, 2009)

*Day 14*

"Is it not my family God has chosen?
Yes, he has made an everlasting covenant with me.
His agreement is arranged and guaranteed in every detail.
He will ensure my safety and success.
2 Samuel 23


The first servant reported, 
`Master, I invested your money and made ten times the original amount!'
"`Well done!' the king exclaimed. `You are a good servant. You have been faithful with the little I entrusted to you, so you will be governor of ten cities as your reward.'

 21"His master replied, 'Well done, good and faithful servant! You have been faithful with a few things; I will put you in charge of many things. Come and share your master's happiness!' 
Matthew 25


----------



## hurricane (Apr 26, 2009)

hurricane said:


> kayte said:
> 
> 
> > *DAY 13/14*
> ...


----------



## charmingt (Apr 26, 2009)

"I will heal their backsliding, I will love them freely , for My anger has turned away from him.  I will be like the dew to Israel; he shall grow like the lily, and lenghten his roots like Lebanon.  His branches shall spread;  his beauty shall be like an olive tree, and his frangrance like Lebanon.  Those who dwell under his shadow shall return; they shall be revived _like_ grain, and grow like a vine.  Their scent_ shall be _like the wine of Lebanon. "Ephraim _shall say, '_What have I to do anymore with idols?'  I have heard and observed him.  I _am_ like a green cypress tree; Your fruit is found in Me."  Who _is_ wise?  Let him understand these things.  _Who is_ prudent?  Let him know them.  For the ways of the LORD _are_ right; the righteous walk in them, but trangressors stumble in them. Hosea 14:4-9


----------



## ultrasuede (Apr 26, 2009)

Psalm 71 - 22 I will praise you with the harp 
       for your faithfulness, O my God; 
       I will sing praise to you with the lyre, 
       O Holy One of Israel. 

 23 My lips will shout for joy 
       when I sing praise to you— 
       I, whom you have redeemed. 

 24 My tongue will tell of your righteous acts 
       all day long, 
       for those who wanted to harm me 
       have been put to shame and confusion.


----------



## ultrasuede (Apr 26, 2009)

Psalm 66:5 

 5 Come and see what our God has done,
      what awesome miracles he performs for people!


----------



## ultrasuede (Apr 26, 2009)

Isaiah 65:24 (New King James Version)

24 “ It shall come to pass
      That before they call, I will answer;
      And while they are still speaking, I will hear.


----------



## charmingt (Apr 27, 2009)

For He must reign till He has put all enemies under His feet.  The last enemy _that_ will be destroyed _is _death. 1 Corinthians 15:25,26


----------



## kayte (Apr 27, 2009)

*Day 15*
And the Lord thy God shall bless thee in all that thou doest. 
(*Deuteronomy 15:18)*


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Apr 28, 2009)

"Jesus said, 'consider the lilies how they grow; they toil not; they spin not; and yet I say unto you, that Solomon in all his glory was not arrayed as one of these. If then God so clothe the grass which is today and tomorrow is cast into the oven; how much more shall He clothe you, O ye of little faith? And seek not that which ye shall eat or what ye shall drink; neither be ye of doubtful mind. For all these things do the nations of the world seek after; and your Father knoweth that ye have need of these things. But rather seek ye The Kingdom of God, and all these things shall be added unto you. Fear not little flock! for it is your Father's good pleasure to give you The Kingdom." Luke 12: 27-32

"Blessed are those who trust in the Lord, whose trust is the Lord. They shall be like a tree planted by water, sending out its roots by the stream. It shall not fear when heat comes, and its leaves shall stay green; in the year of drought it is not anxious, and it does not cease to bear fruit".
Jeremiah 17:7-8


"They that wait upon the LORD shall renew their strength; they shall mount up with wings as eagles; they shall run, and not be weary; they shall walk and not faint." --Isaiah 40:31


----------



## kayte (Apr 28, 2009)

*Day 16*
'For this reason a man will leave his father and mother and be united to his wife, and the two will become one flesh'?" (Matthew 19:4--5).


----------



## charmingt (Apr 28, 2009)

"But when you do a charitable deed, do not let your left hand know what your right hand is doing, that your charitable deed may be in secret; and your Father who sees in secret will Himself reward you openly." Matthew 6:3,4


----------



## hurricane (Apr 29, 2009)

hurricane said:


> kayte said:
> 
> 
> > *DAY 15/16*
> ...


----------



## charmingt (Apr 29, 2009)

"Blessed are You, LORD God of Israel, our Father, forever and ever.  Yours, O LORD,_ is_ the greatness, the power and the glory, the victory and the majesty; for all _that is _in heaven and in earth _is Yours; _Yours _is _the kingdom, O LORD, and You are exalted as head over all.  Both riches and honor _come_ from You, and You reign over all.  In Your hand _is _power and might; in Your hand _it is _to make great and to give strength to all.  Now therefore, our God, we thank You and praise Your glorious name."  

"I know also, my God, that You test the heart and have pleasure in uprightness.  As for me, in the uprightness of my heart I have willingly offered all these _things; _and now with joy I have seen Your people, *who are present here to offer willingly to You.*  1Chronicles 29:10-13, IChronicles 29:17

How blessed we all are!!


----------



## kayte (Apr 30, 2009)

*Day 17 *

*Psalm 45*
 My tongue is the pen of a skillful writer. 

The king is enthralled by your beauty; 
       honor him, for he is your lord. 

 12 The Daughter of Tyre will come with a gift, * 
       men of wealth will seek your favor.*


----------



## hurricane (Apr 30, 2009)

charmingt said:


> The next day John saw Jesus coming toward him, and said, "Behold! The Lamb of God who takes away the *sin* of the world!" John 1:29


 


hurricane said:


> kayte said:
> 
> 
> > *Zephaniah 3:18*
> ...


----------



## charmingt (May 1, 2009)

And as Moses lifted up the serpent in the wilderness, even so must the Son of Man be lifted up, that whoever believes in Him should not perish but have eternal life.  For God so loved the world that He gave His only begotten Son, that whoever believes in Him should not perish but have everlasting life.  John 3:14-16


----------



## kayte (May 1, 2009)

*Day 18*

*Isaiah 43:*

1 But now, thus says the LORD, your Creator, O Jacob,  And He who formed you, O Israel,  “Do not fear, for I have redeemed you;  I have called you by name; you are Mine! 

Behold, I will do something new, Now it will spring forth; Will you not be aware of it? I will even make a roadway in the wilderness, Rivers in the desert.

4 “Since you are precious in My sight,  Since you are honored and I love you,  I will give other men in your place and other peoples in exchange for your life.


----------



## hurricane (May 2, 2009)

topsyturvy86 said:


> "They that wait upon the LORD shall renew their strength; they shall mount up with wings as eagles; they shall run, and not be weary; they shall walk and not faint." --Isaiah 40:31


 


kayte said:


> Arise: Shine for your light has come
> 
> Create in me clean heart oh God and renw a right spirit within me
> 
> Oh, that you would bless me and enlarge my territory! Let your hand be with me, and keep me from harm so that I will be free from pain." And God granted his{,my,kayte's} request


 


charmingt said:


> The next day John saw Jesus coming toward him, and said, "Behold! The Lamb of God who takes away the *sin* of the world!" John 1:29


 


hurricane said:


> kayte said:
> 
> 
> > *Zephaniah 3:18*
> ...


----------



## charmingt (May 2, 2009)

Blessed _is_ the man _who_ fears the LORD, _who _delights greatly in His commandments.  His descendants will be mighty on the earth; the generation of the upright will be blessed.  Wealth and riches _will be_ in his house and his righteousness endures forever.  Unto the upright there arises light in the darkness; _He is_ gracious, and full of compassion, and righteous.  A good man deals graciously and lends; he will guide his affairs with discretion.  Surely he will never be shaken;the righteous will be in everlasting remembrance, he will not be afraid of evil tidings; his heart is steadfast, trusting in the LORD.  His heart is established; he will not be afraid, until he sees _his desire_ upon his enemies.  He has dispersed abroad, he has given to the poor; his righteousness endures forever; his horn will be exalted with honor. The wicked will see _it _and be grieved; he will gnash his teeth and melt away; *the desire of the wicked shall perish.  *Psalm 112:1-10 

This is definitely for us.  Amen!!


----------



## kayte (May 2, 2009)

*Day 19*
Now to Him who is able to do exceedingly abundantly above all that we ask or think, according to the power that works in us, to Him be glory in the church by Christ Jesus to all generations, forever and ever. Amen. (Ephesians 3:20-21)


“Let us HOLD TIGHTLY without wavering to the hope we affirm, for GOD CAN BE TRUSTED to keep his promise.” Heb10:23
“So DO NOT throw away your confidence; it will be RICHLY rewarded.” Heb10:35


----------



## charmingt (May 3, 2009)

'For thus says the Lord GOD: "Indeed I Myself will search for My sheep and seek them out.  As a shepherd seeks out his flock on the day he is among his scattered sheep, so will I seek out My sheep and deliver them from all the places where they were scattered on a cloudy and dark day.  And I will bring them out from the peoples and gather them from the countries, and bring them to their own land; I will feed them on the mountains of Israel, in the valleys and in all the inhabited places of the country.  I will feed them in good pasture, and their fold shall be on the high mountains of Israel.  There they shall lie down in a good fold and feed in rich pasture on the mountains of Israel.  I will feed My flock, and I will make them lie down," says the Lord GOD. Ezekiel 34:11-15


----------



## kayte (May 3, 2009)

*Day 20*
NUMBERS 23:19-20

God is not a man, that he should lie; neither the son of man, that he should repent: hath he said, and shall he not do it? or hath he spoken, and shall he not make it good?God is not like people. He tells no lies. He is not like humans. He doesn't change his mind. When he says something, he does it. When he makes a promise, he keeps it.

Behold, I have received commandment to bless: and he hath blessed; and I cannot reverse it. ...


----------



## charmingt (May 3, 2009)

But you have an anointing from the Holy One, and you know all things.  I have not written to you because you do not know the truth, but because you know it, and that no lie is of the truth.  Who is a liar but he who denies that Jesus is the Christ?  He is anticrist who denies the Father and the Son. Whoever denies the Son does not have the Father either; he who acknowledges the Son has the Father also.  Therefore let that abide in you which you heard from the beginning.  If what you heard from the beginning abides in you, you also will abide in the Son and in the Father.  And this is the promise that He has promised us--eternal life.  These things I have written to you concerning those who _try to _deceive you.  But the anointing which you have received from Him abides in you, and you do not need that anyone teach you; but as the same anointing teaches you concerning all things, and is true, and is not a lie, and just as it has taught you, you will abide in Him. And now, little children, abide in Him that when He appears, we may have confidence and not be ashamed before Him at His coming.  If you know that He is righteous, you know tha everyone who practices righteousness is born of Him.  1 John 2:20-29


----------



## hurricane (May 3, 2009)

hurricane said:


> kayte said:
> 
> 
> > *Zephaniah 3:18*
> ...


----------



## kayte (May 4, 2009)

*Day 21*
John 14
Peace I leave with you; My peace I give to you; not as the world gives do I give to you. Do not let your heart be troubled, nor let it be fearful. ...


----------



## charmingt (May 4, 2009)

"And whenever you stand praying, if you have anything against anyone, forgive him, that your Father in heaven may also forgive you your trespasses.  But if you do not forgive , neither will your Father in heaven forgive your trespasses"   Mark 11:25,26


----------



## topsyturvy86 (May 5, 2009)

1 Peter 5 :6

Humble yourselves therefore under the mighty hand of God, that he may exalt you in due time:  Casting all your care upon him; for he care for you.  

Matthew 6:25-34 

 "Therefore I tell you, do not worry about your life, what you will eat or drink; or about your body, what you will wear. Is not life more important than food, and the body more important than clothes? Look at the birds of the air; they do not sow or reap or store away in barns, and yet your heavenly Father feeds them. Are you not much more valuable than they? Who of you by worrying can add a single hour to his life? 

 "And why do you worry about clothes? See how the lilies of the field grow. They do not labor or spin. Yet I tell you that not even Solomon in all his splendor was dressed like one of these. If that is how God clothes the grass of the field, which is here today and tomorrow is thrown into the fire, will he not much more clothe you, O you of little faith? So do not worry, saying, 'What shall we eat?' or 'What shall we drink?' or 'What shall we wear?' For the pagans run after all these things, and your heavenly Father knows that you need them. But seek first his kingdom and his righteousness, and all these things will be given to you as well. Therefore do not worry about tomorrow, for tomorrow will worry about itself. Each day has enough trouble of its own.


----------



## hurricane (May 5, 2009)

hurricane said:


> kayte said:
> 
> 
> > *Zephaniah 3:18*
> ...


----------



## charmingt (May 5, 2009)

Then He answered and spoke to those who stood before Him, saying, "Take away the filthy garments from him."  And to him He said, "See, I have removed your iniquity from you, and I will clothe you with rich robes." And I said, "Let them put a clean turban on his head,and they put the clothes on him.  And the Angel of the LORD stood by.  Zechariah 3:4,5

So he answered and said to me:  "This _is _the word of the LORD to Zerubbabel: 'Not by might nor by power, but by My Spirit' Says the LORD of hosts.  Zechariah 4:6


----------



## hurricane (May 6, 2009)

hurricane said:


> hurricane said:
> 
> 
> > kayte said:
> ...


----------



## topsyturvy86 (May 6, 2009)

"My grace is sufficient for you, for my power is made perfect in weakness" (2 Corinthians 12:9)


----------



## charmingt (May 6, 2009)

"For the eyes of the LORD run to and fro throughout the whole earth to show Himself strong on behalf of _those_ whose heart _is_ loyal to Him."   2Chronicles 16:9


----------



## topsyturvy86 (May 6, 2009)

charmingt said:


> "For the eyes of the LORD run to and fro throughout the whole earth to show Himself strong on behalf of _those_ whose heart _is_ loyal to Him." 2Chronicles 16:9


 
I love this. Amen!!


----------



## kayte (May 6, 2009)

*Day 22*
Psalm 118:17-18
I shall not die, but live, and declare the works and recount the illustrious acts of the Lord. 



> "My grace is sufficient for you, for my power is made perfect in weakness" (2 Corinthians 12:9)


----------



## kayte (May 7, 2009)

He restoreth my soul 
Psalm 23


----------



## charmingt (May 7, 2009)

"So I say to you, ask, and it will be given to you; seek, and you will find; knock, and it will be opened to you.  For everyone who askes receives, and he who seeks finds, and to him who knocks it will be opened."  Luke 11:9,10

Ask
Seek
Knock

It all goes back to asking Him. God makes it so easy for us!


----------



## hurricane (May 8, 2009)

charmingt said:


> "For the eyes of the LORD run to and fro throughout the whole earth to show Himself strong on behalf of _those_ whose heart _is_ loyal to Him." 2Chronicles 16:9


 ______________________________________________________________

*This is a right now word. Thanks for the confirmation. *


----------



## hurricane (May 8, 2009)

hurricane said:


> hurricane said:
> 
> 
> > kayte said:
> ...


----------



## kayte (May 8, 2009)

Day 24

Thou hast enlarged me when I was in distress
Psalm 4


----------



## charmingt (May 8, 2009)

For the law of the Spirit of life in Christ Jesus has made me *free* from the law of sin and death.  Romans 8:2


----------



## hurricane (May 9, 2009)

hurricane said:


> hurricane said:
> 
> 
> > kayte said:
> ...


----------



## topsyturvy86 (May 9, 2009)

charmingt said:


> "For the eyes of the LORD run to and fro throughout the whole earth to show Himself strong on behalf of _those_ whose heart _is_ loyal to Him." 2Chronicles 16:9


 
"My grace is sufficient for you, for my power is made perfect in weakness"


----------



## kayte (May 10, 2009)

Day 25
Eyes have not seen nor ear heard what God has in store for those who
love Him
1Corinthinans


----------



## charmingt (May 10, 2009)

The LORD has been mindful of _us_; He will bless us; He will bless the house of Israel; He will bless the house of Aaron.  He will bless those who fear the LORD _both_ small and great.  May the LORD give you increase more and more, you and your children. _ May_ you _be_ blessed by the LORD, who made heaven and earth.  The heaven, _even  _the heavens, _are_ the LORD's; but the earth He has given to the children of men.  Psalm 115:12-16

This leads me to conclude that my God blesses my household!  What a promise!


----------



## kayte (May 11, 2009)

*Day 26*
Isaiah 61:3 (CEV), “He sent me to give them flowers in place of their sorrow, olive oil in place of tears, and joyous praise in place of broken hearts. They will be called "Trees of Justice," planted by the LORD to honor his name.”


----------



## charmingt (May 11, 2009)

Gracious _is_ the LORD, and righteous;  yes, our God _is_ merciful.  The LORD preserves the simple; I was  brought low, and He saved me.  Return to your rest. O my soul, *for the LORD has dealt bountifully with you.  For You have deliverd my soul from death, my eyes from tears, and my feet from falling.  *Psalm 116:5-8


----------



## charmingt (May 12, 2009)

"Behold, the days are coming," says the LORD, "When the plowman shall overtake the reaper; and the treader of grapes him who sows seed; the mountains shall drip with sweet wine, and all the hills shall flow _with it.  _I will bring back the captives of My people Israel; they shall build the waste cities and inhabit _them; _they shall plant vineyards and drink wine from them; they shall also make gardens and eat fruit from them; they shall also make gardens and eat fruit from them.  *I will plant them in their land, and no longer shall they be pulled up from the land I have given them,"*  says the LORD your God.  Amos 9:13-15


----------



## kayte (May 12, 2009)

*Day 27*
Deut.28:2} "And all these blessings shall come upon you and overtake you, because you obey the voice of the LORD your God:


----------



## hurricane (May 13, 2009)

hurricane said:


> hurricane said:
> 
> 
> > kayte said:
> ...


----------



## kayte (May 13, 2009)

*DAY 28*
Deut.28:3} "Blessed shall you be in the city, and blessed shall you be in the country. 

{Deut.28:11} "And the LORD will grant you plenty of goods, in the fruit of your body, in the increase of your livestock, and in the produce of your ground, in the land of which the LORD swore to your fathers to give you. 

{Deut.28:12} "The LORD will open to you His good treasure, the heavens, to give the rain to your land in its season, and to bless all the work of your hand.


----------



## charmingt (May 13, 2009)

So Jesus answered and said to them, "Assuredly, I say to you, if you have faith and do not doubt, you will not only do what was done to the fig tree, but also you say to this mountain, 'Be removed and be cast into the sea,' it will be done.  And whatever things you ask in prayer, believing, you will receive."  Matthew 21:21.22


----------



## topsyturvy86 (May 14, 2009)

" ... the people who know their God shall be strong, and carry out great exploits." Daniel 11:32


----------



## topsyturvy86 (May 14, 2009)

topsyturvy86 said:


> Joel 2:25-26 "So I will restore to you the years that the swarming locust has eaten, the crawling locust, the consuming locust, and the chewing locust, My great army which I sent among you. You shall eat in plenty and be satisfied, and praise the name of the Lord your God, who has dealt wonderously with you; and My people shall *never* be put to shame". Amen!


 

Amen! 

Ladies, I feel so blessed already .


----------



## charmingt (May 14, 2009)

Who _is_ a God like You, pardoning iniquity and passing over the trangression of the remnant of His heritage?  He does not retain His anger forever, because He delights _in_ mercy.  He will again have compassion on us, and will subdue our iniquities.  You will cast all our sins into the depths of the sea.  You will give truth Jacob_ and_ mercy to Abraham, which You have sworn to our fathers from days of old.  Micah 7:18-20


----------



## kayte (May 15, 2009)

*DAY 29*
And I will betroth thee unto me for ever; yea, I will betroth thee unto ... I will even betroth thee unto me in faithfulness, and thou shalt know the Lord. ...



> the people who know their God shall be strong, and carry out great exploits." Daniel 11:32


----------



## kayte (May 15, 2009)

> Ladies, I feel so blessed already .



    
Praise God


----------



## hurricane (May 15, 2009)

*PSALMS 150

Praise the Lord!

Praise God in His santuary;
Praise Him in His mighty firmament!

Praise Him for His mighty acts;
Praise Him according to His excellent greatness!

Praise Him with the sound of the trumpet;
Praise Him with the lute and harp!

Praise Him with the timbrel and dance;
Praise him with stringed instruments and flutes!

Praise Him with loud cymbals;
Praise Him with clashing cymbals!

Let everthing that has BREATH 
praise the Lord.

Praise the Lord!
________________________________________________________________________
Day 29, 30 Amen!!*


----------



## kayte (May 15, 2009)

*Day 30*
And he hath put a new song in my mouth, even praise unto our God: many shall see it, and fear, and shall trust in the LORD (Psalm 40:3).


----------



## charmingt (May 16, 2009)

"Most assuredly, I say to you, he who believes in Me has everlasting life. I am the bread of life.  
As the living Father sent Me, and I live because of the Father, so he who feeds on Me will live because of Me.  This is the bread which came down from heaven--not as your fathers ate the manna, and are dead.  He who eats this bread will live forever."  John 6:47,48,57,58


----------



## charmingt (May 16, 2009)

"I am the door.  If anyone enters by Me, he will be saved, and will go in and out and find pasture.  The thief  does not come except to steal, and to kill, and to destroy.  I have come that they may have life , and that they may have _it_ more abundantly.  John 10:9,10


----------



## kayte (May 16, 2009)

*Day 31*
I have come that they may have life,and have it more abundantly. 
John 10:10


----------



## charmingt (May 17, 2009)

And He said to them, "Go into all the world and preach the gospel to every creature.  He who believes and is baptized will be saved; but he who does not believe will be condemned.  And these signs will follow those who believe;  in My name they will cast out demons; they will speak with new tongues;  they will take up serpents; and if they drink anything deadly, it will by no means hurt them;  they will lay hands on the sick and they will recover."  Mark 16:15-18


----------



## topsyturvy86 (May 17, 2009)

kayte said:


> *DAY 28*
> Deut.28:3} "Blessed shall you be in the city, and blessed shall you be in the country.
> 
> {Deut.28:11} "And the LORD will grant you plenty of goods, in the fruit of your body, in the increase of your livestock, and in the produce of your ground, in the land of which the LORD swore to your fathers to give you.
> ...


 

Joel 2:25-26 "So I will restore to you the years that the swarming locust has eaten, the crawling locust, the consuming locust, and the chewing locust, My great army which I sent among you. You shall eat in plenty and be satisfied, and praise the name of the Lord your God, who has dealt wonderously with you; and My people shall *never* be put to shame". Amen!


----------



## kayte (May 17, 2009)

*Day 32*
The upright shall have good things in possession. 
(Proverbs 28:10)


----------



## hurricane (May 18, 2009)

hurricane said:


> *PSALMS 150*
> 
> *Praise the Lord!*
> 
> ...


 


topsyturvy86 said:


> Joel 2:25-26 "So I will restore to you the years that the swarming locust has eaten, the crawling locust, the consuming locust, and the chewing locust, My great army which I sent among you. You shall eat in plenty and be satisfied, and praise the name of the Lord your God, who has dealt wonderously with you; and My people shall *never* be put to shame". Amen!


 


kayte said:


> *Day 32*
> The upright shall have good things in possession.
> (Proverbs 28:10)


____________________________________________________________
*Day 31/32/33 Amen!!!*


----------



## charmingt (May 18, 2009)

"Therefore let it be known to you that the salvation of God has been sent to the Gentiles, and they will hear it!"  Acts 28:28


----------



## kayte (May 18, 2009)

*Day 33*

Psalm 35:27 'Let them shout for joy and be glad who favour my righteous cause; and let them say continually, "Let the LORD be magnified, who has pleasure in the prosperity of his servant."' (NIV)


----------



## charmingt (May 19, 2009)

"The prophet who has a dream, let him tell a dream; and he who has My word, let him speak My word faithfully.  What_ is _the chaff to the wheat?"  says the LORD.  _"Is_ not My word like a fire?"  says the LORD, and *like a hammer that breaks the rock in* *pieces?"  *Jeremiah 23:28,29

WOW!!!


----------



## kayte (May 19, 2009)

*Day 35*
"Lord, I am overflowing with Your blessings, just as You promised" 
Psalm 119:65.


----------



## hurricane (May 20, 2009)

*Revelation 1:18

I am He who lives, and was dead, and behold, I am alive forevermore. Amen. And I have the keys of Hades and of Death.
__________________________________________________________________

Day 34/35 Amen.*


----------



## topsyturvy86 (May 20, 2009)

kayte said:


> *DAY 28*
> Deut.28:3} "Blessed shall you be in the city, and blessed shall you be in the country.
> 
> {Deut.28:11} "And the LORD will grant you plenty of goods, in the fruit of your body, in the increase of your livestock, and in the produce of your ground, in the land of which the LORD swore to your fathers to give you.
> ...


 


charmingt said:


> "For the eyes of the LORD run to and fro throughout the whole earth to show Himself strong on behalf of _those_ whose heart _is_ loyal to Him." 2Chronicles 16:9


 


topsyturvy86 said:


> Joel 2:25-26 "So I will restore to you the years that the swarming locust has eaten, the crawling locust, the consuming locust, and the chewing locust, My great army which I sent among you. You shall eat in plenty and be satisfied, and praise the name of the Lord your God, who has dealt wonderously with you; and My people shall *never* be put to shame".


 
"*And blessed is she that believed: for there shall be a performance of those things which were told her from the Lord*." Luke 1:45. 

Amen!


----------



## kayte (May 20, 2009)

*Day 36 *
Matthew 25:19-21: 'After a long absence, the master of those three servants came back and settled up with them. The one given five thousand dollars showed him how he had doubled his investment. His master commended him: "Good work! You did your job well. From now on be my partner."' (The Message


----------



## kayte (May 21, 2009)

*Day 37*
Psalm 65:11
Thou crownest the year with thy goodness; and thy paths drop fatness.


----------



## charmingt (May 22, 2009)

"Whoever receives this little child in My name receives Me;  and whoever receives Me receives Him who sent Me.  For he who is least among you all will be great."  Luke 9:48


----------



## hurricane (May 22, 2009)

hurricane said:


> hurricane said:
> 
> 
> > kayte said:
> ...


----------



## kayte (May 23, 2009)

*Day 38*

Isaiah 66

you will drink deeply 
       and delight in her overflowing abundance." 

 12 For this is what the LORD says: 
       "I will extend peace to her like a river, 
       and the wealth of nations like a flooding stream;
 When you see these things, your heart will rejoice.
      You will flourish like the grass!


----------



## charmingt (May 24, 2009)

Now may the God of peace Himself sanctify you completely;  and may your whole *spirit, soul, and body* be preserved blameless at the coming of our Lord Jesus Christ.  1 Thessalonians 5:23


----------



## charmingt (May 24, 2009)

If then you were raised with Christ, seek those things which are *above where Christ is sitting at the right hand of God.  *Set your mind on things above, not on things on the earth.  For you died, and your life is hidden with Christ in God.  When Christ _who is_  our life appears, then you also will appear with Him in glory.  Colossians 3:1-4


----------



## charmingt (May 24, 2009)

Therefore God also has highly exalted Him and given Him the name which is above every name, that at the *name of Jesus* every knee should bow, fo those in heaven, and of those on earth, and of those under the earth, and _that _every tongue should confess that Jesus Christ _is_ Lord, to the glory of God the Father.  
Therefore, my beloved, as you have always obeyed, not as in my presence only, but now much more in my absence, work out your own salvation with fear and trembling;  for it is God who works in you both to will and to do for _His_ good pleasure. Do all things without complaining and disputing, that you may become blameless and harmless, children of God without fault in the midst of a crooked and perverse generation, among whom you shine as lights in the world, holding fast the word of life, so that I may rejoice in the day of Christ that I have not run in vain or labored in vain. Philippians 2:9-16


----------



## kayte (May 24, 2009)

*Day 39*
2 Corinthians 9:11 'You will be made rich in every way so that you can be generous on every occasion...'


----------



## charmingt (May 24, 2009)

"The LORD bless you and keep you;  the LORD make His face shine upon you, and be gracious to you;  the LORD lift up His countenance upon you, and give you peace."  Numbers 6:24-26


----------



## kayte (May 25, 2009)

*Day 40*
The Lord shall open unto thee his good treasure. (Deuteronomy 28:12)

Sunday was Ascension Sunday....I'm finishing the vigil one day late 
but PRAISE GOD from Whom all blessings flow


----------



## hurricane (May 26, 2009)

hurricane said:


> hurricane said:
> 
> 
> > kayte said:
> ...


----------



## topsyturvy86 (May 27, 2009)

*Day 40*



> Originally Posted by *kayte*
> 
> 
> _*DAY 28*
> ...


 


topsyturvy86 said:


> "And blessed is she that believed: for there shall be a performance of those things which were told her from the Lord." Luke 1:45.


 
Amen! Praise the Lord!


----------



## charmingt (May 27, 2009)

Since we can speak God's Word to manifest our prayer requests may I say may God answer all our prayers as we ask them and may they come answered quickly and as we ask them in Jesus' Name.  This has been such a blessing to me!   Amen!!


----------

